# Problems with 2/0 blades



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

I notice that a lot of scrollers whose work I admire use, and recomend, a 2/0 blade for intricate fret work. My sucess level with this blade is terribable. I have been trying to use FD-SR 2/0 blades on my DW-788 with no sucess at all. I just don't seem to be able to control the blade. It's like it has a mind of its' own and sends the wood where it wants it to go instead of where I try to point it. I am haveing good luck, for a rank beginer, with a #1 blade and my projects are coming out well but I can see times when the smaller blade would be a real advantage. Any advice on how to accomplish this would be appreciated.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I hate to say, but I had the same problem with the FD blades. I know people love them, but both Keith and I tried them more than once on a variety of types and thicknesses of wood and we had no control of them. They seemed to turn as an "afterthought" when you tried to turn them and as you said, they wandered and followed wherever they seemed to feel like wandering.

At first we thought it was the tension on our saw. We tried to keep it tighter and still the same results. I just think it is the nature of the blade and that some people have learned how to compensate for them.

We use Olson blades pretty pretty much exclusively. My favorites are the 2/0, 2 and 5 regular reverse (although the PGT reverse tooth are nice) We also love the Mach Speed reverse-tooth blades in size 3, which do an amazing job and last a long time. If the Mach blades came smaller, we would probably use them too, but the 3 is the smallest that they make them.

These four blade sizes accomplish about 95% of the cutting we do. Sometimes we may use a slightly larger blade for particularly thick wood, or when we need longer straight lines, but for the most part, these do the job.

I would suggest you try the Olson's. (NO - I do NOT get compensated for recommending them) I just don't think I would be able to cut the same with any other blade.

I have a blade chart from them if you would like. PM me your email and I will send it to you. They are available from The Wooden Teddy Bear online.

Let us know what you decide. 

Sheila


----------



## StayinBroke (Jan 1, 2013)

I personally haven't tried the FD blades, but I can second what Sheila said about the Olsen blades. They're all I use, and have not had a problem with them yet. Good quality and won't break the bank.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not a scroll saw expert by any means, but like Sheila said, I have had great luck with the Olson 2/0 blade.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Flying Dutchman blade. For anything above size #3, that's all I use. 
When you start messing with anything smaller though, I recommend Olson.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 on the Olson


----------

